# Avy Request



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright, same design as always for me. A thick red border, with "kds13" somewhere.

Here's the image:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No one? 

Help, please.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)




----------

